# Straight up or side saddle



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

As you all know, I'm a big fish expert  :lol:

How do you all handle that big fish when he comes along. Do you use the Yak to your advantage and ride side saddle or do you usually just fight it sitting legs straight on the Yak and go with the flow. A yak side way's equals some serious drag on a big fish. I think it may be like a love scene in a movie, you know, it only happens in the movies. Is dropping a sea anchor a better \ safer alternative ?

 fishing Russ


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm quite fond of my legs and I find them very useful. I keep them inside the kayak, *especially* when I am fighting a big fish that may be being followed by the grey suit brigade!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate it all depends on how big the fish is and what sort of fight he's putting up. I find that the best option for me is to throw a leg out over BOTH sides f the yak (ie sitting like riding a horse).

this adds drag to the yak but still maintains a balanced position.

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GET OUT FISHIN RUSS????


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :roll: Davey

I can feel a sickie comin on, bout Sept 4th. My Bro dont feel to good as well so he might come to the Dr with me. Dr Bay that is,

Dr Botany Bay. MBSDC 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Russ,

Love your PB. Can you do it by yourself? (I can't believe I just asked that)


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I find feet in the yak when fighting big fish is best. This allows me to have better control of on core tummy muscles which combined with a correctly set drag are the 2 main elements of a successful landing.

Tightening your tumby muscles allows the yak to track the angle of the fish so it is closer to the front of the yak. Any pressure then exerted by the fish (provided he's not directly below you) pulls on the lengh of the yak not the width. A big fish + big run + sideways = wet ass for angler.

On big fish generally when they get to the yak they are not green and thus a pair of heavy lip grippers then comes into action. Any big fish that is green at the yak is going to be trouble (with a capital T). The green ones are more than likely to tip you out.

good luck


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have yet to find out. My definition of a big fish is one that has not been caught yet. I rather feel that the feet will stay in the yak, unless, It gets too painful to sit that way round. Sort of hope the fish will always present to the front of the yak, to make it easy for me. I think the fear of the line breaking, and me athwart ships, and falling into the drink make me feel safer front to yak, and if I fall back, the seat and crate are there to catch me. :lol:

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey Russ,

Legs in for me. When the time comes to lift the fish in, I splay out a leg, hoik it in and sit my legs on the gunnels until the fish is properly sedated and contained.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I try to keep my feet inside the yak as much as possible. The only time I sit side saddle is when I am getting something out of the storage crate that is behind my seat. If I have hooked up to a big fish, I want it pulling along the long axis of my kayak (45 degrees on either side of the bow works for me). I sometimes straddle my kayak when I need a little more stability, but I prefer to keep the feet inside. If I need more drag to keep a fish from running into the kelp, I'd rather use a drift chute than my feet. I've grown fond of walking and having feet helps with that. Actually, we don't have much of a shark problem in San Diego, but even a sea lion bite on the ankle would probably suck a little.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks as though it's feet on the Yak for me to. Aleg over either side sounds about the furthest ya need to go if the situation ever arises.

Andybear I can relate to that mate.

Peril...Cant say yet mate it's been 6 day's and it's still outside on the car  :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------

